

Ask HN: How do you get over "Writer's Block" - OedipusRex

You have a weekend or two and no plans, how do you decided what to learn&#x2F;do&#x2F;create&#x2F;etc?
======
dunebug7
I find once you get writer's block, it's too late. The key is to have an
ongoing list of ideas/things to do, so when you have that free weekend, it's
go time.

